# Orbea Project Number 2



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

YEAH!!!!!

Just got a call my Orbea Alma Absalon will be complete this weekend (if my front de-railer arrives tomorrow. All my other parts wheels shock components are here, its half assembled right now. Will get some pics when I get a chance to go take a look at it tomorrow. Sorry to post about my MTB on here. Just so excited that its done, had the frame here for the last 2 months.
Jim


----------

